# Gloss-It Porsche 911 Carrera S Paint Correction and Evo Quartz Coating Pro 9H



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

This Porsche 911 Carrera S doesn't have too many hours on it, but from the dealership had micro-marring and small imperfections. The customer wanted everything fixed and protected with the best protection possible. For this operation we tackled the vehicle by doing the basics first and evaluating what needed to be done after it was clean. Basics always include a hand wash, claybar, and towel dry. By using our Tire Gloss on the outside of the tire it will prevent your tires from drying up over time and is water based so will not leave an oily residue. It will make the tire glossy and protect it from the UV rays that the sun gives off. Here are some before shots of what was on the entire vehicle, even though they are hard to see they do magnify outside in the sunlight and this customer had a good eye to spot these!





The marring wasn't bad at all on the Porsche so we were able to use our Evo21 Dual Action Polisher with Evo 3000 Ultra Finish Polish/ Blue Foam Pad combo. This was able to achieve enough cut to get rid of the marring while glossing the clearcoat.





After polishing the vehicle, we applied 2 coats of our signature Evo Quartz Coating Pro 9H to give it the candy like appearance. We do offer our 5H and 7H versions for consumers to use, it has the same gloss and hydrophobic properties as the Pro 9H. The only difference between the 3 versions are the amount of solids in the formula, this equates to being more durable. The Evo Quartz Pro 9H is available by either having your car detailed at our detail shop or an authorized location. We are offering classes to certain people wanting to get into the ceramic quartz market and we do recommend any detailer to jump on board to add value to your business!



The weather wasn't the greatest on this day so we had to leave the car in our shop to not get rained on. Here she is all ready to go once the weather clears up! Once the Evo Quartz fully cures you can just handwash and use our Gloss Enhancer Detail Spray with a good microfiber towel to maintain the wet look!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work and gorgeous car


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Atlas Grey?


----------

